# Stuck In Middle Of Project, Need Advice!



## cazclocker (Mar 22, 2015)

OK, my project is I'm trying to build a countershaft support for my newly-acquired Rivett Model No.4/504 precision bench lathe. I failed to make drawings before I started so now I fear I'm going to pay for it somehow. At this point, I'm trying to NOT tear apart my progress so far, and decide where the final placement for my motor should be.

First, here's the lathe on my home made


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 22, 2015)

Caz, try again on the images....

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 22, 2015)

Yup, they did not register.

 "Billy G"


----------

